# Looking Job in Frankfurt



## vicky_spd15 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hai,

I am from India. Looking job in Frankfurt. Anyone can help me how to apply for a job in Germany. Any restrictions are there for overseas people..? What about the work VISA?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

vicky_spd15 said:


> Anyone can help me how to apply for a job in Germany.


Just like anywhere else in the world: Check appropriate job vacancy listings, identify potential employers in your field, contact them with your application letter and CV. With luck you will get an interview, and with more luck a job offer.



vicky_spd15 said:


> Any restrictions are there for overseas people..?


Since similarly skilled EU nationals must he preferentially hired, you should focus on niches that you can fill, but where there aren't enough locals who can.



vicky_spd15 said:


> What about the work VISA?


Check if you are eligible for a work permit on your own merits (e.g. blue card, or by marrying an EU citizen). If not, you need a job offer first to apply for a work permit - and more luck, as they are not easily given.


----------



## vicky_spd15 (Jul 2, 2015)

Beepi,

Thank you for your words. To work in Germany is my dream. I hope it'll happen soon...


----------

